# I want a laptop :)



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yep, I want to get a laptop.
But I'm being alittle picky because I want it with XP, not Vista.
I do not need anything extravagant. I'm only using it for the basics (internet, typing things up, etc.)
I was looking at this one - Compaq Presario V6000TX series:
http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...V6000TX_series&a1=Usage&v1=Everyday computing
It seems just fine for what I need.
I know Compaq wasn't great back in the day. But since they merged with HP, haven't they gotten better?
Opinions appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cheeseball81,

Compaq, back in the day, bought Digital Equipment Corp., a competitor of HP with the Alpha chip. Remember, better is always a relative term and can go either way, and I forget who (maybe Intel?) copied their 64-bit chip design - there was a law suit about it way back in the 90s.

At any rate, HP was considered way better than Compaq which was not really very much without the DEC expertise.

Do some research in the PC mag reviews of laptops - surely there is some good data on the Internet with the proper search terms: laptop +comparison

Let us know what you get - I want one too, but I'm Linux oriented, and am not planning to go back to my XP in the near future - why pay for added security software when Linux will do the job and then some?

-- Tom


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

I bought couple of the Dell Vostro notebooks for a client last week . . nice machines and you can choose to have XP . . and no extra crapware installed . .


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Cheeseball:V6000tx is what I got about a month ago.Am loving it.Lightening fast compared to my older Compaq.Got it with XP pro.
I do not do gaming or steaming,just basic old surfing,word.etc.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for the input so far


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Stay away from Compaq 

And HP if you can help it. EVERY laptop I've EVER had to work on for problems, was a Compaq or HP......

I love my Toshiba. I'm looking to buy another laptop as well, and I'm looking at either another Toshiba (smaller screen than my 17" inch  ) or a Sony..........


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Bah. I knew you'd say this.  
Are they really THAT bad?
I know a lot of people with HPs and Compaqs. They work nicely.
It's Dells that seem poopy.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Dell makes great computers. I don't know where people get the idea that they're junk. They have the market share so of course they have more problems. It's a matter of statistics and sheer numbers.

You know what they say about opinions.....


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I think the only reason I got a bad impression of Dell is because that is usually the brand I have customers bring in for me to fix.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And the only reason for my post, is the opposite  

I'm working on one right now as we speak  

It wouldn't even boot up when I first started  

Format C: fixed that


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Dells, especially their laptops, are great. Their desktops are a little worse but the laptops are pretty cheap and good quality. I would stay away from HP, Acer, and Lenovo laptops, I've heard a lot of programs about them. Sony also makes nice laptops, though they are a bit more expensive. (I would really recommend a MacBook but that's never going to happen ) CNET has nice reviews and good comparison tools.

http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/?tag=glnav
http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/winxp_inspnnb?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm actually in the market for another laptop as well. My Toshiba 17" desktop replacement gets a tad heavy to lug around 

I'd like one with Lightscribe, but, seems that Compaq and HP are the only units I can find with that option 

I have been looking at Sony too, I love the colors


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

According to JohnWill, light scribe labeling is faint and wears away...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.alienware.com/product_pages/notebook_all_default.aspx

With a 8x Dual Layer CD-RW/DVD±RW Burner w/ LightScribe Technology


----------



## dc57 (Oct 13, 2003)

ferrija1 said:


> According to JohnWill, light scribe labeling is faint and wears away...


Yes, it's very faint. I was disappointed with mine after I went through all the trouble to find a nice picture and set the text up just right, only to find out I could barely see it. :down:


----------



## Poison420 (Oct 23, 2007)

What I do is look at the dealer ratings on toppreise and use the ones that have a 5.2 rating and higher, and check that their rating on customer service after sales is also high. There a few that consistently score high and are also fairly cheap. I would usually order from TECHNOWORLD.COM, but I have not had to use any after sale service from anyone yet.

Anyway, check out if the website and if you like go ahead cse i have bought to farrari laptop from them buy 1 get one free they normally have sweet deals after every couple of weeks.

Cheers !
* *


----------



## Leads and wires (Oct 24, 2007)

Never heard of them? Do they deal in sony laptops and computers?
ta,


----------



## Poison420 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah i saw this model and was looking for it my self the price is reasonable plus sony has offered its warranty as well with very low margin the best thing about Techno world is that whenever you visit them they will have a fresh item in front of you with reasonable price.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

ferrija1 said:


> According to JohnWill, light scribe labeling is faint and wears away...


Dang, then I guess I won't lean so heavily towards that "feature."


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

FWIW, I have a lightscribe capable burner and used it once . . results were not satisfactory for me


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another notch in the vote against one


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I guess it's worse than I though now that I read all the complaints about it...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Your new sig line is a tad um....too, uh, many numbers..............and kind of takes away from your posts, if you know what I mean 

What happened to our Steelers this weekend??????????


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> Your new sig line is a tad um....too, uh, many numbers..............and kind of takes away from your posts, if you know what I mean
> 
> What happened to our Steelers this weekend??????????


Yeah, I meant to make it small, now it is.  I'm waiting for someone to figure it...  

The Steelers were soooo close. Their offense was great but the defense was pretty bad. Oh well, let's hope they beat the Bengals this weekend. :up:


----------



## ChristDude (Aug 15, 2007)

Compaqs are good, but you better not overload them. I'm on the older Presario laptop that was newer around August of last year. As long as you don't overload the Windows install with different stuff, it will work fine.

My Windows must be corrupted because I really need to switch to a Linux distro, it's that bad.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/5405359?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

I want this one sooooooo bad   Comes with Cannon MP210 all in one free after rebate.....kinda spendy.....but, looks like it should be good for a couple of years, anyway


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

That looks like a good laptop . . I really don't think there is a dimes difference between any of the major OEM's . . they are all using pretty much the same parts. . and inspite of a lot of gripeing, no one has really good support.

I usually reccomend that folks make their decision on price and features.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I might run out to Fry's and see if I can leave the store without it


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

I thought you wanted Windows XP and not Vista.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That's Nicole (cheeseball81)  I'm actually hijacking her thread 

I don't care what comes on it, because as an MVP, we get all the operating systems to play with, and I'll probably just format it to get rid of all of the wonderful stuff that I don't want anyway, and start clean


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

Ooopps. Sorry.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Huh, I kinda forgot about this thread.
Feel free to hijack it, Candy. I won't be able to purchase one as soon as I wanted to anyway. I have a surgery next week that the money will be going towards.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Huh, I kinda forgot about this thread.
> Feel free to hijack it, Candy. I won't be able to purchase one as soon as I wanted to anyway. I have a surgery next week that the money will be going towards.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

MY purchase for a laptop has been put off for some time now....it is finally time to hunt for one again 
And like Candy, I do want a Toshiba....I found a great satellite for I think around $700......lighweight (I have the model number in my motorhome) 
Anyway, it sounded like a good deal, and I will post it when i have time.

I did get a new digital camera finally (mine is like 6 years old, and a 1.2 MP) and am waiting for it...
Oh, and a little carry around digital dictionary.....HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY am I


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hey GF....you're always hiding 

I did pick up the one I posted above, the Sony Vaio, pink  Hubby doesn't know it's pink yet 

I can exchange it for a white or gold tomorrow, if he REALLY freaks out  but, after all, it's MY LAPTOP so 

We'll seeeeeeeeeeeee 

I do love my Toshiba, but my battery life is HORRIBLE. The best I get is an hour and a half  not even long enough for wheels up and wheels down on the airplane.

Supposedly, this Sony can get to 4 hours....we shall see....PLUS my Toshiba weighs a ton, and this one is supposed to be around 5 pounds......haven't opened it yet to see what weighs more, the documentation  or the laptop


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

BTW, since Nicole doesn't care about hijacking  What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Hi Candy....It is one of the Canon Powershot cameras 
Again the number is in my motorhome, and I hurt my leg and am too lazy to get it 
But it does some of the macro stuff I need for my field botany classes in the fall


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

I like the Sony too, but can't quite afford that one yet....I am in the under $1000 range on laptops, and have til fall really to decide....so if i can generate extra $, and you are raving gloriously about the Sony...I just might make the adjustment......mine would be gold...THANK-YOU


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

OH...And I am getting the Prada Messenger Bag (Purse) for Christmas......not from GB though


----------



## ecuarican9 (Oct 28, 2007)

hi ,
this has nothing to do w/ you and a laptop ^^ 
but i really need your help pleaseee

ok i saw ur post on this threadhttp://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/643815-worm-win32-netsky-help-please.html
and i have the same problem as that guy and i was Wondering PLEASE, please if u can help me,
i dont know what to do now 
i have windows defender and Trend Micro pc-Chillin scans
but they dont detect it
i followed what you told that other guy and here's my Log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:43:34 PM, on 10/27/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 12\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\SANDRA~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\clclean.0001
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\dlcjmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\memcard.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\NetWaiting\netWaiting.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 12\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\Playlist.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2007\MemOptimizer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Jukebox\ymetray.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccVScan.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\COMPAN~1\Installs\cpn\YTBSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://softwarereferral.com/jump.php?wmid=6010&mid=MjI6Ojg5&lid=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: MSVPS System - {077F45D5-5CC9-4FC8-A7BB-9D79836A6066} - C:\WINDOWS\movctrlnkd.dll
O2 - BHO: IntelVideoCodec - {33A12BEB-3219-4CA8-99B4-733192704C62} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IntelVideoDivX.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar5.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar5.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: The nssfrch - {AC9BBDB2-8FCD-49C8-96F7-CC3CF7B453CD} - C:\WINDOWS\nssfrch.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MBMon] Rundll32 CTMBHA.DLL,MBMon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 12\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioAudioCentral] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCJCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCJtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlcjmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\dlcjmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MemoryCardManager] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ModemOnHold] C:\Program Files\NetWaiting\netWaiting.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SetDefaultMIDI] MIDIDef.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE_OEM] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 12\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TuneUp MemOptimizer] "C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2007\MemOptimizer.exe" autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ymetray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Jukebox\ymetray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AT&T Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker Basic - {5E72AD5A-20DF-4ca4-9B7B-D9717FFDE0C5} - C:\Documents and Settings\Sandra D\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker Basic\Absolute Poker Basic.lnk
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker Basic - {5E72AD5A-20DF-4ca4-9B7B-D9717FFDE0C5} - C:\Documents and Settings\Sandra D\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker Basic\Absolute Poker Basic.lnk
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5F5F9FB8-878E-4455-95E0-F64B2314288A} (ijjiPlugin2 Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin11USA.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O21 - SSODL: bxsbang - {FD3C91FA-B066-4C4A-A068-AC1EEFD2F304} - C:\WINDOWS\bxsbang.dll
O21 - SSODL: ocgrep - {E9982AF0-B4C1-4A89-BCAA-7F467B825531} - C:\WINDOWS\ocgrep.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Labs Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: dlcj_device - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless SSO Service (WLANKEEPER) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

--
End of file - 15636 bytes


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Gabriel said:


> OH...And I am getting the Prada Messenger Bag (Purse) for Christmas......not from GB though


I hate you   Is it the PINK one?  

If you put that towards the laptop


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

ecuarican9 said:


> hi ,
> this has nothing to do w/ you and a laptop ^^
> but i really need your help pleaseee
> 
> ...


You need to post this log to YOUR THREAD in the malware forums. None of us in this thread, except Cheeseball81 are log readers. I reply to some threads there in an admin position only.....I usually do a format C: on my own system when I have too many problems 

And you can't expect an immediate answer. Not live tech support here.......it could take 24 hours or longer for someone QUALIFED to reply.....patience Munchkin


----------



## ecuarican9 (Oct 28, 2007)

sorry about that 
its that im really really desprate
im still online waiting for some help
i've even googled some help
but i really cant find one thats reliable 
do u know how to possibly fix my problem??
pleasee  
i can be reached on AIM : c0okied0ugh9


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

ecuarican9 said:


> sorry about that
> its that im really really desprate
> im still online waiting for some help
> i've even googled some help
> ...


You haven't even waited an hour and you've made another thread about the problem and posted about it here!  It's going to take a while...


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> I hate you   Is it the PINK one?
> 
> If you put that towards the laptop


Here is more the price range I am thinking for one....not the $500- $1,000 bags....shhheeessh
I wanna not be afraid to use it...the spendy ones I would have to frame and display
  
http://www.deluxemoda.com/productDetail.php?pID=33


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Huh, I kinda forgot about this thread.
> Feel free to hijack it, Candy. I won't be able to purchase one as soon as I wanted to anyway. I have a surgery next week that the money will be going towards.


Hey, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Raised Grain said:


> Hey, hope all goes well for you.


Thank you


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Good Luck on your surgery Nicolle. I had surgery last month, and am well on the mend now. 
I have had to put aside my laptop endeavor, and my camera need for two years because stuff kept coming up that would take the money....so I am hoping really that I can get the laptop by next fall.....I did get the camera though


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Gabriel said:


> Here is more the price range I am thinking for one....not the $500- $1,000 bags....shhheeessh
> I wanna not be afraid to use it...the spendy ones I would have to frame and display
> 
> http://www.deluxemoda.com/productDetail.php?pID=33


Cute  That's the same site I found the pink one on......... 

I finally relented with the laptop, besides, Fry's had a better deal on the free printer, and I don't have to wait for the $150 rebate on the laptop.....so, I got a blue one  and took the pink one back to Office Depot.

Watch the blue one have dead pixels 

Nicole, take care of yourself, and the very best of luck with the surgery. I have been too busy lately to even catch you on yahoo


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks Gabriel and Candy
I will be ok


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Best wishes kiddo . .


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Thanks Gabriel and Candy
> I will be ok


:up: DAMN STRAIGHT you WILL BE!!!!!!!!!! Or you'll have ME to answer to young lady  

BIG HUGS TO YOU!  and Kato too


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

AcaCandy said:


> :up: DAMN STRAIGHT you WILL BE!!!!!!!!!! Or you'll have ME to answer to young lady
> 
> BIG HUGS TO YOU!  and Kato too


do you find yourself a dream laptop Nicoleeeeeeeee?


----------



## im a idiot (Oct 27, 2007)

try last xp


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Bah. I knew you'd say this.
> Are they really THAT bad?
> I know a lot of people with HPs and Compaqs. They work nicely.
> It's Dells that seem poopy.


see, I would state the exact opposite of Acacandy; we've got hp's all through the house, not a dell in the bunch. Main reason I reco hp over dell is that when the dell busts, you have to send it to dell to get it fixed, whereas when the hp busts, you can fix it yourself or take it to a mom and pop shop and go from there.

Dell's are great in a business atmosphere, but I prefer the hp's in the home. On the flip side, to find an hp with xp you may have to hit ebay (that's what we had to do). Dell's I know are selling xp again due to customer demand.

6 of one, half dozen of the other.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You can fix Dells yourself.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ferrija1 said:


> You can fix Dells yourself.


Generally, (at least it used be this way) once you opened the case on a dell, you voided the warranty. Which is why I've gone hp all the way, and been pretty happy. My pop, on the other hand, is about as computer literate as a spoon, which is why we got him a dell lappy. When it breaks, he sends it in, waits the 4-6 weeks, and then gets it back. To him it's not a big deal, but to me 4-6 weeks for something I can most likely fix myself is a pretty big deal.

dunno if dell still has that stipulation or not.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

valis said:


> Generally, (at least it used be this way) once you opened the case on a dell, you voided the warranty. dunno if dell still has that stipulation or not.


Not for a long time . . if ever


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no skin off my nose.....

regardless, I've been happy with my desktops and lappys I've gotten from hp. I've also been happy with the dell's we use here at work for lappys. 

Were it my money, I'd go with another hp, just because of the fact that we have yet to have one break down on us, and as I've mentioned, we've got a houseful.

I do like the dell precision m90, though.

v


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

valis said:


> I do like the dell precision m90, though.
> 
> v


They are fast but too heavy!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

cybertech said:


> They are fast but too heavy!


Use a fork-lifter


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

fork-lifter????




I'm mechanically inept!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

cybertech said:


> fork-lifter????
> 
> I'm mechanically inept!


that one


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

cybertech said:


> fork-lifter????
> 
> I'm mechanically inept!


I wouldn't say that.....why should you need to be when there are so many men around who know that stuff..........besides, It's THEIR JOB to know


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

AcaCandy said:


> I wouldn't say that.....why should you need to be when there are so many men around who know that stuff..........besides, It's THEIR JOB to know


Sorry i didnt find any pink fork-lift . I know man are strong!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I may as well post back here. I decided to give the Dell Vostro a try. I ordered one today.


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

Good for you. I hope all went well for you.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Cheeseball81 said:


> I may as well post back here. I decided to give the Dell Vostro a try. I ordered one today.


Wow! I still got old laptop and i wishing a new laptop... it's old now..


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Thanks


I still got cracked monitor screen, not on screen... (cover) do you think my monitor cover can be replaced?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey that is great to hear chesse. 

CCM you try duct tape?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

hewee said:


> Hey that is great to hear chesse.
> 
> CCM you try duct tape?


Yup i did!

I will photo them and post them later to show you how serious is it, im using it carefully


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You mean it looks like it should not even be working but it does and your hope it does not fall apart more? 
You could if you got more then one crack test super glue on a small short crack or even the under side of the monitor stand with a drop of glue to see if it melts the plastic or the drop just sticks to it and drys. Then if it just sticks and drys see if you can get the drop of glue off. If you can't then I would say it should work on fixing the rest. But I can not see it so don't know how it looks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cheeseball81 said:


> I may as well post back here. I decided to give the Dell Vostro a try. I ordered one today.


*whew* Glad you stayed away from that Compaq


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

AcaCandy said:


> *whew* Glad you stayed away from that Compaq


I think my monitor cracked because of AcaCandy's shooting


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> I would stay away from ... Lenovo laptops


Whoa, hold on...WHY?

While Thinkpads are much more expensive than most, they're pretty much the ultimate laptop. Along with Toshiba, they pretty much lead the pack in quality, features, and the "impressive" factor.

Thinkpad introduced the all-powerful tracpoint on a laptop, and the thinklight. Statistically, they have very very low repair rates and excellent support. If I had to buy a new laptop, I would flat-out refuse to buy anything until I could afford a new thinkpad. This one is a little older, an R31 1.13 GHz 1 GB ram, but the only issue it's had is a cracked screen with tons of dead pixels (mea culpa) which I replaced and it's fine again. 
The only thing I would change with this is I would like built-in wifi instead of the card sticking out, but hey, it's old.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks Harry  I am excited
LOL Candy...see I do listen to you.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome chesse.  I can now now the sad part of buying it and that is waiting to get it.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No kidding. I am getting impatient!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Good things come to those who wait! 

Did you request express delivery?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No I'm cheap  I chose 3-5 Day Delivery (it was free)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I did the same thing and mine showed up in 3 days so keep an eye on the door!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Cheeseball81 said:


> No kidding. I am getting impatient!


He hee bet you are. 

So you got just one more day to wait?

Then I hope when you get it that it is what you ordered so you don't have to send it back.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

hewee said:


> He hee bet you are.
> 
> So you got just one more day to wait?
> 
> Then I hope when you get it that it is what you ordered so you don't have to send it back.


Im thinking of buying Bluetooth dongle, do you recommend any one?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> I may as well post back here. I decided to give the Dell Vostro a try. I ordered one today.


any specs to give us nerdy types? 

Congrats on the new purchase, kiddo....betcha will enjoy it.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

valis said:


> any specs to give us nerdy types?
> 
> Congrats on the new purchase, kiddo....betcha will enjoy it.


New laptop is good... Old laptop sucks...


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It was shipped yesterday. Ahhhh I hope I get it soon!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Cheeseball81 said:


> It was shipped yesterday. Ahhhh I hope I get it soon!


You're getting impatient 

Hope the laptop arrive soon...

I ordered a TSG T-Shirt and should be arrive in next week.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Oh man more waiting. You know we are waiting too.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

hewee said:


> Oh man more waiting. You know we are waiting too.


Yup, for her comments


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Yup, for her comments


See we are bith waiting also for chesse to get the laptop. Then we will wait forever to get to use it.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

hewee said:


> See we are bith waiting also for chesse to get the laptop. Then we will wait forever to get to use it.


True! :up:


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> It was shipped yesterday. Ahhhh I hope I get it soon!


patience is a virtue, little grasshopper.....

on the other hand, she who hesitates is lost, so you can choose whichever adage fits best. 

hope you are well, nic.....

tim


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yay it came today!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That is good to hear chesse because now I can get some sleep know your be up playing around and having fun on your new laptop.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL okay Harry


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So you having fun on your new Dell Laptop?

My sister had the Dell workstation 490 I think. She today that it died. She had the next day in home service and was still covered. They came out and replace the motherboard, memory and harddrive 3 times and can't get it to work so now she will be getting a new on like it or better. I asked does not also mean XP Pro but she did not know. I said it should have the same OS. Bet it will be XP Pro still but no. I think she pain about 2,400.00 for so for it.
She never had any trouble with it but the darn BSOD that I had seen happen more then once so I know she had it many more times. So I hope she gets a better one with the BSOD troubles.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

hewee said:


> . So I hope she gets a better one with the BSOD troubles.


Do they charge extra for BSOD?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

So far so good. I still have to transfer over most of my files.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm not thrilled with the shut down time though.
Maybe I need to nix some services.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Uninstall anything Dell put on that you don't need, for sure.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Hey....I got a Vostro, too....with XP....Mines is almost a month old, I guess, and it is fun being wireless and all....
I actually can type better than with the desktop keyboard, though the touchpad is a little more tricky


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> Uninstall anything Dell put on that you don't need, for sure.


Yeah, there is still some stuff I could remove of theirs....


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Gabriel said:


> Hey....I got a Vostro, too....with XP....Mines is almost a month old, I guess, and it is fun being wireless and all....
> I actually can type better than with the desktop keyboard, though the touchpad is a little more tricky


Which one did you get?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

The Vostro line does not come with nearly the amount of Crapware that the other Dells do . .


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Which one did you get?


I got the 1500


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Gabriel said:


> I got the 1500


Good to hear Cheeseball enjoying it, Do dog like the laptop?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Gabriel said:


> I got the 1500


Ah, I almost got that one. I chose the 1000 instead.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Good to hear Cheeseball enjoying it, Do dog like the laptop?


He needs to keep his paws off


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

simpswr said:


> Do they charge extra for BSOD?


No it's free.  You know my old IBM Aptive with 95a used to get the BSOD all the time and I call IBM and only they did was tell me to put the recovery CD in and warn me that it would format the C: drive. I did that many times the first year or so till I got Norton Utilities and installed it right after doing the restore and then ran Norton Disk Doctor and it fixed 100's of things and it ran ok after that.

Chesse did you pay added money to keep the junk off the Dell? If not get the Decrapifier.
http://www.yorkspace.com/pc-de-crapifier/


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

simpswr said:


> The Vostro line does not come with nearly the amount of Crapware that the other Dells do . .


which is good, as I spend almost as much time taking stuff off of them as I do putting stuff on.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Guess it can pay to pay for the 4 Year Limited Warranty that runs out the 21st or next week.

Sister had the Dell Precision 470 that is no longer make that stop working. 
They came and could not fix it so today she got a all new Dell Precision 490.
Now has a whole lot more power computer and even more memory added to it too.
Don't know if she got more because of the Business account that was use because her church that has a whole lot of computers from Dell that are networked etc because she works there at the church too on the computers full time. But she got her computer tru the church Business account and then just paid them or was still able to just pay Dell each month for it.
But now she has got so much more and she said it is a all new computer and not a Refurbished computer. 

Said you can pay again to get more Warranty but did not know what it cost and she is going to call to get more Warranty on this new computer. 

I did not know you can do this so hope my sister is right and she can get more Warranty on the new computer. Or maybe she just gets to but the 3 Year Limited Warranty again because it is a new computer.
I say buy it so your covered for the years ahead seeing how they Warranty she now has is up next week. It is like buying a whole new because with the added Warranty for the cost of the Warranty. 
My sister sure lucked out and is very very happy right now.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

hewee said:


> Guess it can pay to pay for the 4 Year Limited Warranty that runs out the 21st or next week.
> 
> Sister had the Dell Precision 470 that is no longer make that stop working.
> They came and could not fix it so today she got a all new Dell Precision 490.
> ...


Actually im looking for laptop

DVD-writer
Bluetooth
fitted in wlan (to connect to router)
2GB RAM
Perferred XP Professional or Media Centre, Would be nice if vista.....

Now which laptop is perfect for me?


----------

